# Wiring route for pool



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Looked at a job today for a pool Installation. The house and yard is separated by a brick patio and a 5' stone wall..I'm puzzled on how to make my way across..

The client is fine with pulling up pavers but how do I make my way up this wall ? I'm not even sure if I can attach to it for pipe supports.. probably a lack of information here but I'll post some pictures and hopefully can get some input

We would be poking out 4' 
right of the door










The wall I need to rise up
To get into the back yard









Backyard/patio shot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dig under it. They are digging anyway right?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Dig under it. They are digging anyway right?




Above ground pool , they are doing some minor excavating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't have any good ideas.

In the 3rd picture you posted, what if you came out of the far side of the house where it looks like the retaining wall ends in that far back corner?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If it is an above ground pool give them a price and walk away. They are think $300 when it is going to be $3,000. 
Good luck.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I don't have any good ideas.
> 
> In the 3rd picture you posted, what if you came out of the far side of the house where it looks like the retaining wall ends in that far back corner?




That section of the house is on slab, foundation well before that room.... I already told her she's looking at thousands.... 

Poor planning , pool company scheduled to start today and there is no official plan for the electrical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would probably tell them to have it dug. I wouldn't want responsibility for digging under that retaining wall.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I told her I recommended that she put this project on pause until there is a solid Electrical plan.... how can you expect this be put together on the same day the pool company is scheduled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> That section of the house is on slab, foundation well before that room.... I already told her she's looking at thousands....
> 
> Poor planning , pool company scheduled to start today and there is no official plan for the electrical
> 
> ...


All the pool company worries about is the pool they don't care about electric unless they are also bidding it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I told her I recommended that she put this project on pause until there is a solid Electrical plan.... how can you expect this be put together on the same day the pool company is scheduled
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home owners will run it off a 300' extension cord bro, seen it many times before.

Just another "well it's been fine for years" type thing.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> All the pool company worries about is the pool they don't care about electric unless they are also bidding it.




Ofcourse not , they told it wasn't a big deal.. just call an electrician and he'll hook it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Ofcourse not , they told it wasn't a big deal.. just call an electrician and he'll hook it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be creative, go over head!

Give them a pole and light near the pool.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Be creative, go over head!
> 
> Give them a pole and light near the pool.


Damn you, I was going to post this but I had to run into a service call, stupid customers getting in the way of my foruming. 

Anyway, if you put the overhead line right over the center of the pool, they can also use it as a volleyball net. That's good for an upcharge.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Damn you, I was going to post this but I had to run into a service call, stupid customers getting in the way of my foruming.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you put the overhead line right over the center of the pool, they can also use it as a volleyball net. That's good for an upcharge.




Overhead lines is something I know nothing about, I'll look into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Damn you, I was going to post this but I had to run into a service call, stupid customers getting in the way of my foruming.
> 
> Anyway, if you put the overhead line right over the center of the pool, they can also use it as a volleyball net. That's good for an upcharge.


Great minds and smartasses think alike?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Overhead lines is something I know nothing about, I'll look into it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*You're welcome!*


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

How about running rigid under the pavers then up the wall to an LB a foot short of the top of the wall, back of the LB through the wall into the trench? I'd attach a 2x6 to the wall and attach the pipe to that. If they want to, they could attach a decorative cover over the whole mess. 

They might want you to make room for the plumber as well as long as you're making the trip.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> How about running rigid under the pavers then up the wall to an LB a foot short of the top of the wall, back of the LB through the wall into the trench? I'd attach a 2x6 to the wall and attach the pipe to that. If they want to, they could attach a decorative cover over the whole mess.
> 
> They might want you to make room for the plumber as well as long as you're making the trip.




This was my original plan.. coming up
The stone wall with pipe... I've never supported pipe to stones before.. this is going to be fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> This was my original plan.. coming up
> The stone wall with pipe... I've never supported pipe to stones before.. this is going to be fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stones or concrete there is little difference.

If the surface is super rough put in drop ins and a stub of threaded rod to hold a piece of strut.

Myself I'd try to avoid all that trenching and try going overhead.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

WronGun said:


> This was my original plan.. coming up
> The stone wall with pipe... I've never supported pipe to stones before.. this is going to be fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why you want the board between the pipe and the stone. If the mortar is farily solid you can hit it with long tapcons right through the board. The hole patter won't be nice and square and straight but who cares. You can shim behind the board so it sits fairly square and plumb. 

You could use strut too but it's so industrial looking, and the board gives you a nice bit of structure to anchor some kind of cover. If they get creative it won't be a blemish it will be a decorative feature.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Stones or concrete there is little difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been searching for some sort of an image for an overhead example. No Luck.. 

Would this be comparable to a service drop ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I was looking at the photo and been wonding as I know Mech and Hackwork both came up heckva a idea .,, I will say the same thing too just run it overhead so that way you dont mess with retaining wall too much at all.

Basically do same way as you do normally do with Overhead service but just change it for feeder apps. and stick a pole on higher ground level and go underground or use that pole for holding all the necessary electrical panel and pool equiment there.

Is that above ground pool is perament or detachable ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I've been searching for some sort of an image for an overhead example. No Luck..
> 
> Would this be comparable to a service drop ?
> 
> ...


Yes, you would use triplex or quadplex cable with a messenger cable just like an overhead service.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I've been searching for some sort of an image for an overhead example. No Luck..
> 
> Would this be comparable to a service drop ?
> 
> ...


I've always used the term yard poles, very common on farms and ranches.

Basically you run a (guy wire) messenger from point to pole and hang your wiring from that. This has been talked about in regard to running power to out buildings on here before. This is a very common way to run power to an unattached garage in urban areas.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is #6 4 conductor quadplex, it costs about 70cents per foot. Use a pair of wedge grips on each side attached to hooks. Then splice it on each side to wire that comes out from a small weatherhead.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is #6 4 conductor quadplex, it costs about 70cents per foot. Use a pair of wedge grips on each side attached to hooks. Then splice it on each side to wire that comes out from a small weatherhead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 104234


Doesn't he only need one 20 amp receptacle for an above ground pool?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've always used the term yard poles, very common on farms and ranches.
> 
> Basically you run a (guy wire) messenger from point to pole and hang your wiring from that. This has been talked about in regard to running power to out buildings on here before. This is a very common way to run power to an unattached garage in urban areas.




I can see attaching a pipe to say a shed and dropping down like a service ... but here nothing to attach too , I'm burying the pipe on receiving end like a light pole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Doesn't he only need one 20 amp receptacle for an above ground pool?


Oh, I have no idea :laughing:



For 20A, why not just run a cord??? :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Some above ground pools have the same wiring and connections as an in ground pool

youre acting like this is one theyre buying at Walmart and you can barely stand up in


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think setting the pole by the pool will be more trouble than running the pipe and more prone to wind up on youtube


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking run the pole up a shed for the pool equipment or a cabana for sex!

If you are going to do the pipe method, you can put the pipe over by the gate and run it up the gate's post. That will protect, support, and hide it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> I think setting the pole by the pool will be more trouble than running the pipe and more prone to wind up on youtube


ya but if wrongun make a riser from the building then run a short span over head something X numbers of feet away from retaining wall then go underground all the way to the pool so that way can leave the retaing wall alone.

Otherwise may have to bore down along the retaing wall and under the footing and run to the house.

so there is couple options but genrally I try to keep the pole away from the pool far as possible.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys are all done now right? Good then I can talk. That gate needs a decorative trellis above it from the top of the rock wall to the side of the house. My buddy George would have an excellent one installed inside of two hours and $300 (cash only for George). Another $75 it gets painted. Then you run conduit attached to the trellis on the back side where the public doesn't have to look at it. I like the ones with a curved look, using crosshatched redwood slats like a lawn chair has for effect. Here is George's number - 837-5609.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This isn't exactly the shape I'm thinking , but you get the idea..........

Most of the components are pre-fab stuff you pick up at **** depot.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow this job just got extremely expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I can see attaching a pipe to say a shed and dropping down like a service ... but here nothing to attach too , I'm burying the pipe on receiving end like a light pole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen plenty of 4x4s used and I've used treated 6x6 myself. Either one 4' in the ground is good and sturdy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> For 20A, why not just run a cord??? :thumbup::laughing:


Please refer to post#10.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Please refer to post#10.


It looks like a 50 footer will work just fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Some above ground pools have the same wiring and connections as an in ground pool
> 
> youre acting like this is one theyre buying at Walmart and you can barely stand up in


Chances are good that this is closer to a Wally world pool than a serious one.

Something tells me 18' round or a tad bigger at best.

Looks like there is no chance in hell of getting a machine back there to dig for one that has 2' in the ground and that would be some task by hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Wow this job just got extremely expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try and keep things in line with the K.I.S.S. theory of engineering.

No reason in hell to over complicate things.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It looks like a 50 footer will work just fine.


Especially if they just run it out a window, hell it's only for a few months at a clip.:thumbsup:


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

thats quite a bit of work for a 20A outlet....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> This was my original plan.. coming up
> The stone wall with pipe... I've never supported pipe to stones before.. this is going to be fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem very corn fused:

You don't need to support the pipe in the vertical at all. It's only 60". So just use RMC and slap in some back to back quarter turns.

I'd expect to penetrate the wall ( Hilti SDS Max bit ) about 18" below grade. ( the upper level ) Digging down a foot or so to reach your raceway would be pretty easy. 

Lift pavers... or ... from what I see in your final shot... avoid the pavers all together.

Your vertical is supported coming and going -- so there's no need to ponder anchoring it to the wall. 

For rigidity, anchor both ends in a small puddle of concrete. Use threadless couplings and more RMC or transition to PVC. 

The job looks like a piece of cake... especially if you've got a healthy apprentice floating around.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> thats quite a bit of work for a 20A outlet....


That is exactly what is required isn't it?

This is an 18' round pool?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is exactly what is required isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> This is an 18' round pool?




I just talked to the pool company ...120V , 10.6Amp pump.... mind you this is my first pool hookup ....apparently I'm starting small... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> You seem very corn fused:
> 
> You don't need to support the pipe in the vertical at all. It's only 60". So just use RMC and slap in some back to back quarter turns.
> 
> ...



In the very last picture that entire room is on slab... foundation ends 15' before where the door is , so we will be pulling pavers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Put a GFCI on the house and give them a good quality 14 gauge 50 foot extension cord.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Put a GFCI on the house and give them a good quality 14 gauge 50 foot extension cord.




lol , seriously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Put a GFCI on the house and give them a good quality 14 gauge 50 foot extension cord.


Why don't you just tell them to get a sprinkler and run through it? 

Come on, wrongun gotta eat too.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Whats behind the other end of the wall? Where the tree is....
Run the wire inside and avoid the wall alltogether


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I just talked to the pool company ...120V , 10.6Amp pump.... mind you this is my first pool hookup ....apparently I'm starting small...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, basic 1/2 HP rated pool circulator pump for a 15'-18' pool.

That yard looked too small for much more than that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jesus **** it would cost a lousy $300 to have someone dig under that wall. You will **** around for 4 hours making something look like dogshiit. Just do it and do it right. Or do what Hax said.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

trentonmakes said:


> Whats behind the other end of the wall? Where the tree is....
> Run the wire inside and avoid the wall alltogether
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk




That would require pulling a hell of alot of pavers and an extremely long trench .... that part of the home is on a slab , we would still need to pop out where the door is...... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Jesus **** it would cost a lousy $300 to have someone dig under that wall. You will **** around for 4 hours making something look like dogshiit. Just do it and do it right. Or do what Hax said.




Around here I can't get Anyone to do anything... things are so busy ... I have jobs that are being held up because people can't get plumbers... I don't dig , I hire trenchers who are also MIA right now.. I have multiple trenches that i need right Now and can't find anyone 

I would hate to be the person to have to dig under that wall 18" on one side and 5'+ on the other 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

I would hire a boring contractor who will use a vehicle mounted auger to drill down to below the base of the wall and run electrical under the wall. These rigs are used for foundation work and for hydronic systems. Some of these outfits also do horizontal drilling.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

WronGun said:


> That would require pulling a hell of alot of pavers and an extremely long trench .... that part of the home is on a slab , we would still need to pop out where the door is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the house extends past the wall back there...oh well

Under the wall it is! Lol


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Now you're making me think that the RMC should just rise up and lay atop the wall. It need only transit a short distance to a GFCI receptacle -- with an in-use cover, of course.

You'll find ~ 2" of sand under the pavers. The pavers will be about 2.5" -- so you only need ditch about 2" to get your 6" of cover. ( RMC standard )

Get the other contractor// HO to lift the pavers and suck off the sand. 

( Wet//dry vacuum can touch up// recover the bedding.)

Threadless couplings mean that you can treat the RMC like it's hefty EMT.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I must be missing something here. If the wall is on the property line why would he have to go under it?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

The yard is on other side of the wall. Lol

Hell if its going in where pavers are..remove a couple foots width of pavers, trench it, and stub it up along a 6x6 with LT
Put one of those vinyl sleeves and cap on post

Why not come out by window in 3rd pic?

Trench around pavers under wall, sweep up to trench in yard
If it is indeed going on that side.

You need 18inches to top of conduit 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Honestly i do not want to dig under the wall or even send a hammer bit through this 100 yr old stone retaining wall and vibrate the 5hit out of it... rise up with RMC, LB , stub, then LB back down is what I'm thinking 

Like Telsa said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

trentonmakes said:


> The yard is on other side of the wall. Lol
> 
> Hell if its going in where pavers are..remove a couple foots width of pavers, trench it, and stub it up along a 6x6 with LT
> Put one of those vinyl sleeves and cap on post
> ...




The window in the third pic is a large finished room over a slab , no way to get into it without opening up some decorative woodworked walls and ceilings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

RMC is going too look like sh×t on that 100yr old wall. IMO

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

trentonmakes said:


> RMC is going too look like sh×t on that 100yr old wall. IMO
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Spray paint and ivy does wonders.

BTW, what do you think an above ground pool will look like ?

Classy... NOT !


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

telsa said:


> Spray paint and ivy does wonders.
> 
> BTW, what do you think an above ground pool will look like ?
> 
> Classy... NOT !


He's not installing the pool!

I've hung the ugliest, IMO, sconces and chandeliers, and lamp posts but its what the customer liked.

I still did my part as asthetically pleasing as I could.



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Honestly i do not want to dig under the wall or even send a hammer bit through this 100 yr old stone retaining wall and vibrate the 5hit out of it... rise up with RMC, LB , stub, then LB back down is what I'm thinking
> 
> Like Telsa said
> 
> ...


Honestly if you are going to do half assed crap you should just go to the DIY site.
Hell even Hax's way is better.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I bet he doesn't even call George............


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Honestly i do not want to dig under the wall or even send a hammer bit through this 100 yr old stone retaining wall and vibrate the 5hit out of it... rise up with RMC, LB , stub, then LB back down is what I'm thinking
> 
> Like Telsa said


I think telsa's original idea was fine... 



telsa said:


> You don't need to support the pipe in the vertical at all. It's only 60". So just use RMC and slap in some back to back quarter turns.
> 
> I'd expect to penetrate the wall ( Hilti SDS Max bit ) about 18" below grade. ( the upper level ) Digging down a foot or so to reach your raceway would be pretty easy.


telsa's saying you dont have to bother anchoring the RMC to the wall, which is a good idea. His idea to anchor it in a little concrete at the bottom is good too, you could remove one paver where the pipe enters and exits the ground and fill that with concrete. 

If there's not much going over there, 1/2" RMC will hold up to 3 #8. That's easy to bend and only a 1" hole in the rock. 

I would be super careful drilling this. It will take minimal extra time and it might save you a big headache. I would drill it in steps, drill 1/4" first, then 3/4" and 1". 

There's not a snowball's chance it will go but try it with rotation only / no hammer. Try it with the SDS plus drill before the SDS max. Use the least hammering you can in this kind of material. 

It's not going to look bad at all, even without paint and ivy. 

The only thing I don't like about this is, there is a chance it will let water into the house. Seal it very well or use a box rather than an LB on the wall so you can make a weep hole. Put a light on there while you're at it  

The water issue is solved if you go over the wall but I would only do that if the 1/4" hole was so difficult to drill you needed a plan B.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Chances are good that this is closer to a Wally world pool than a serious one.
> 
> Something tells me 18' round or a tad bigger at best.
> 
> Looks like there is no chance in hell of getting a machine back there to dig for one that has 2' in the ground and that would be some task by hand.





WronGun said:


> thats quite a bit of work for a 20A outlet....


hell, for a 20 amp receptacle I wouldn't have even wasted my time

theres no way in hell theyre going to spend $1000+ to have a receptacle installed the proper way for that type of pool


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> hell, for a 20 amp receptacle I wouldn't have even wasted my time
> 
> theres no way in hell theyre going to spend $1000+ to have a receptacle installed the proper way for that type of pool


And why should they? Run a fu*king cord and be done with it!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You goddamned communist hippie bastards. I told you once I will tell you again, @WronGun gotta eat too!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> And why should they? Run a fu*king cord and be done with it!



I sold them not only the pool circuit , but additional future circuits for lighting and additional power... I mean they are spending money on a pool and there is no other lighting out there or power....So now it makes more sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> You goddamned communist hippie bastards. I told you once I will tell you again, @WronGun gotta eat too!


He's the one who is going to install the dedicated weather-resistant GFCI receptacle with heavy duty in-use cover on the house and supply the high quality, proper length extension cord.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> And why should they? Run a fu*king cord and be done with it!


And what happens when Chicken Steve trips over it. You know how sue happy he is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> And what happens when Chicken Steve trips over it. You know how sue happy he is.


What happens when someone falls down that retaining wall? Or drowns in the pool? Or burns themself on the BBQ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wait wait wait. You mean you didn't sell them landscape lighting around the pool and a post light on the wall where the conduit goes up? And whole house surge? 
@WronGun, you're not going hippie communist on me too are you?!?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> Wait wait wait. You mean you didn't sell them landscape lighting around the pool and a post light on the wall where the conduit goes up? And whole house surge?
> @WronGun, you're not going hippie communist on me too are you?!?




Stay tuned !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm also wondering is it necessary to install the entire run using RMC? Can't I pop out of the house and make my way to the wall with PVC and the rise up the wall with RMC all the way until I get to the other side..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I sold them not only the pool circuit , but additional future circuits for lighting and additional power... I mean they are spending money on a pool and there is no other lighting out there or power....So now it makes more sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go overhead!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Go overhead!




Go overhead for a plug ?
I honestly don't think this lady wants wires strung overhead above her yard... this seems far more Intrusive than a small exposed piece of 1/2" or 3/4" RMC tightly positioned against a stone wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> I'm also wondering is it necessary to install the entire run using RMC? Can't I pop out of the house and make my way to the wall with PVC and the rise up the wall with RMC all the way until I get to the other side..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of sticks of RMC gets you past the ditch issue ... as you only need 6" of cover.

That takes just a scratch below the paver and its bedding.

Whereas PVC would call for 12" ( GFCI 20A ) and we're only talking a couple of sticks... and a manual dig.

I'd enter the house from above grade -- if it's at all practical.

Stay with threadless connectors. You won't need many.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Go overhead for a plug ?
> I honestly don't think this lady wants wires strung overhead above her yard... this seems far more Intrusive than a small exposed piece of 1/2" or 3/4" RMC tightly positioned against a stone wall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you sold them lighting and more?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> A couple of sticks of RMC gets you past the ditch issue ... as you only need 6" of cover.
> 
> That takes just a scratch below the paver and its bedding.
> 
> ...




I like this ! It's finalized 

She also Just trimmed all the ivy that was covering the wall.. its just a matter of time before it all grows back and any traces of me are just a longing memory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I thought you sold them lighting and more?




I only sold them 2 extra circuits for future use. which im thinking will be sooner than later when they realize its pretty dark in the back yard at night.... I didn't want to create sticker shock all at once because this was unexpected for them ofcourse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I only sold them 2 extra circuits for future use. which im thinking will be sooner than later when they realize its pretty dark in the back yard at night.... I didn't want to create sticker shock all at once because this was unexpected for them ofcourse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make the most of the opportunity in front of you.

Most people in their shoes would use an extension cord for the few weeks of pool season.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

WronGun said:


> I sold them not only the pool circuit , but additional future circuits for lighting and additional power... I mean they are spending money on a pool and there is no other lighting out there or power....So now it makes more sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really cant believe they are spending the money

if you dont mind me asking, how much did you get them for?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

1570 for the main circuit and Install 

160 per each additional circuit run 

380 for trench/paver work (19 per foot)

I am only responsible for lifting pavers and trenching , I told her she needed to get a landscaper to have them set back in correctly ... I'm not spending time on that 

I was reading older posts about people charging a couple bucks per foot of trench work and almost threw up in my pocket , wtf?

Is it even ok to post this here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> 1570 for the main circuit and Install
> 
> 160 per each additional circuit run
> 
> ...


WronGun, you've upped your game -- *a lot*. :thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

WronGun said:


> 1570 for the main circuit and Install
> 
> 160 per each additional circuit run
> 
> ...


goddamn right it's ok to post this is america


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> WronGun, you've upped your game -- *a lot*. :thumbsup:


He is taking the advice of the gurus here, it's clearly evident.

Look how our boy has grown in such a short time!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He is taking the advice of the gurus here, it's clearly evident.
> 
> 
> 
> Look how our boy has grown in such a short time!




Couldn't me more appreciative for all the help  this has been my most valuable tool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Couldn't me more appreciative for all the help  *this has been my most valuable tool *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that and bet some of us almost feel like it's giving advice to a stepson! LOL!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> 1570 for the main circuit and Install
> 
> 160 per each additional circuit run
> 
> ...



I ;like it. The only thing I would have done different is I would hire the landscaper. That way the job looks clean and tidy when you leave.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

WronGun said:


> Ofcourse not , they told it wasn't a big deal.. just call an electrician and he'll hook it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah and to close their deal with Ho , they've been known to tell HO
something like..."it should only cost you a couple hundred bucks at the 
most to hire an electrician etc..."and this problem your posting is probably
why they're not doing the electric to begin with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Yeah and to close their deal with Ho , they've been known to tell HO
> something like..."it should only cost you a couple hundred bucks at the
> most to hire an electrician etc..."and this problem your posting is probably
> why they're not doing the electric to begin with.


That receptacle costs more than the price of the pool itself.......:001_huh:


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

splatz said:


> How about running rigid under the pavers then up the wall to an LB a foot short of the top of the wall, back of the LB through the wall into the trench? I'd attach a 2x6 to the wall and attach the pipe to that. If they want to, they could attach a decorative cover over the whole mess.
> 
> They might want you to make room for the plumber as well as long as you're making the trip.




A 2x4 on the concrete? I hope you are talking about a treated one cause the concrete over time will eat the wood. 

Put unistrut on the concrete and anchor it into the wall. Then use strut straps to hold your conduit. 

Also if it is an above ground pool it doesn't need much power. Just run an NM circuit 20 amp to the back corner of the house and then put an outlet where the equipment will be going. Done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Drsparky14 said:


> A 2x4 on the concrete? I hope you are talking about a treated one cause the concrete over time will eat the wood.
> 
> Put unistrut on the concrete and anchor it into the wall. Then use strut straps to hold your conduit.
> 
> Also if it is an above ground pool it doesn't need much power. Just run an NM circuit 20 amp to the back corner of the house and then put an outlet where the equipment will be going. Done.


Pressure treated of course but I'd probably use lumber rather than strut, strut will be harder to make plumb on an irregular surface, and you can attach a decorative cover to the wood. I'd just use minerallac type straps before I'd use strut. 

But as @telsa pointed out it doesn't even need to be strapped.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

splatz said:


> Pressure treated of course but I'd probably use lumber rather than strut, strut will be harder to make plumb on an irregular surface, and you can attach a decorative cover to the wood. I'd just use minerallac type straps before I'd use strut.
> 
> But as @*telsa* pointed out it doesn't even need to be strapped.


IMHO, avoid unnecessary straps...

Complications burn money, time and ultimately look lousy.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

So phase 2 is pretty much starting (lighting).
I've designed the landscape lighting using Arlington Power posts which I like a lot, but I can't figure out what to do for a pole that spans above the pool pointing down.... I don't want it to look like a prison yard and something dimmable would be nice ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

in canada we would just run 1 teck cable. no pcv, no lb, almost no fittings...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

oliquir said:


> in canada we would just run 1 teck cable. no pcv, no lb, almost no fittings...




It's only piped to the first power pole , from there on out it's all UF.... my trench is only 6" under pavers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if these type of pools need any special grounding like we would do for inground pools with lights ? 

This is just an above ground pool with no lights , that only calls for a 15A gfci.... I ran everything #12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

